# Is the 10.95 price tag of The Fantastic Science too high?



## RangerWickett (Dec 6, 2005)

The Fantastic Science is a 165-page book, which we recently released at a price of $10.95. I'm curious, is the price holding anyone back from picking up the book? I'm trying to determine if interest for the topic is low (I would imagine not, since it's along the same lines as Steam & Steel, and that sold like hotcakes), if people were waiting for the book to go on sale at RPGNow instead of buying at the E.N. GameStore, or if people are just unwilling to go above the 10 dollar mark. 

Other pdfs go for over $10, such as True20 ($12, I believe). For the record, TFS is 30-odd pages longer than S&S, and costs only $1 more. I'm curious of people's opinions.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Dec 6, 2005)

The price isn't too high, I just don't have interest in the title;

I'd happily pay that for other PDFs, but I think it is fair to expect premium artwork, premium copyediting, and the like, for a premium priced book. I'm sure that you have that  in this case, though.

That said, I wasn't aware of the E.N. store you linked to. If I were to buy it, I would have gone to RPGNow.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 6, 2005)

An unexpected stolen credit card number kept me from buying hte book.  However, I do think its smart that you packaged this book with the chainmail bikini as it made me want to (about to) buy it from enworld as opposed to rpgnow (which is having a sale on another product )


----------



## Mark Oliva (Jun 29, 2006)

I have Steam & Steel, but I don't know enough about this book to decide whether it's of any use to me.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 30, 2006)

I voted, but it was mostly academic, since I already have the book.


----------



## Nyeshet (Jul 1, 2006)

I chose the "Yes, I might pay that much for a book, but not for this one." option. 

I have no problem paying that much for a PDF. I have done so several times before. In fact, just recently I pre-ordered "IH: Ascension" - which is approximately the same cost per page. I just have little interest in mixing modern or pre-modern tech with magic. My campaign settings tend to range from the bronze age to the (very) early renaissance. Were I more interested in Eberron, late renaissance, swashbuckling adventures, or even the d20 setting I would likely stronger consider buying this book. 

( Note, incidentally, I pre-ordered "IH: Ascension" so as to better create deities for my campaign settings - not to run high epic or divine campaigns. My campaigns only rarely reach 17th level and usually focus around levels 7 - 13. I suppose I could say that I consider "IH: Ascension" something of a setting resource book, albeit more crunchy than "Magical Society, Ecology and Culture". )


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 3, 2006)

I would gladly pay this much for a book, however what I need from a tech book is a tech level sort of thing so I can set up what items have at what culture/area.  Raven Crowking's work on TL's is nice, but his only does not go up to modern times.


----------

